# sharp albino x red pastel dh sunglow boa



## Yuriy (Dec 1, 2013)

Hi
What would I get if I crossed a visible sharp albino male with a red pastel DH Sunglow female?
Thx!


----------



## Wandering (Jul 19, 2009)

1/4 Albinos
1/4 Sunglows
1/4 DH sunglows
1/4 100% het albino

All, some or even none may show the pastel colouring/clean look.


----------



## paulh (Sep 19, 2007)

Wandering said:


> 1/4 Albinos
> 1/4 Sunglows
> 1/4 DH sunglows
> 1/4 100% het albino
> ...


A DH sunglow has a hypo gene paired with a normal gene and an albino gene paired with a normal gene. The question is whether that albino gene is a Kahl albino gene or a Sharp albino gene.

The pastel part of the quoted mating results is correct. The rest is correct only if the red pastel DH sunglow female is a DH Sharp sunglow female. If the female is a DH Kahl sunglow, then the expected results are
1/2 hypo het Sharp albino, 50% probability het Kahl albino
1/2 normal looking het Sharp albino, 50% probability het Kahl albino

There are a lot more DH Kahl sunglows in the market than there are DH Sharp sunglows. I would not do this cross unless certain that the female was a DH Sharp sunglow.


----------

